# Jesus and prayer.



## Dennis1963 (Nov 6, 2007)

*"Why did Jesus always pray alone?"* He taught the disciples to pray when they asked Him, but he always went off alone to pray.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 6, 2007)

Dennis1963 said:


> *"Why did Jesus always pray alone?"* He taught the disciples to pray when they asked Him, but he always went off alone to pray.



I'm not sure we can infer from what we have in Scripture that Jesus always prayed alone, any more than we can infer that he never said the word "Hallelujah".


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 6, 2007)

He did much corporately, but he did often go off alone. He, overall, seemed rather social, however.


----------

